# Thompson Contender



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive been considering purchasing or trading for a Thompson Contender. Wondering if anyone has a set Or can give an opinion on if it’s worth it to acquire one. Would be looking to get into common caliber barrels. 

Any info or leads would be appreciated!


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I stepped in on the onset. It is a good plat frome. Rifle ore pistol and have two of them. The Calibers are endless and so is barrel length.What are you looking for.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I’m looking for the pistol, looking for more of the common barrels. I’ve seen barrels at shows all the time. And like the versatility of the Contender. I’ve been looking at them for a few years and just decided now to pull the trigger on it. Are you looking to part with yours?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Also a limitless supply of barrels online.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes there are calibers I’ve seen that I’ve never heard of


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Used to be a company out towards Zanesville that made custom barrels, can’t seem to remember the name though.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Make Barrels for Contenders.
SSK Industries.590 Woodvue Lane Wintersville.Ohio,43953Phone: 740-264-0176Fax: 740-264-2257e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Something to consider, even though you most likely already thought about it,,,,
For the LOW PRICE of, say a TC 'Compass', or even the TC 'Venture' bolt action rifles, over the price of each Encore *barrel*, You could (just about) outfit EACH different caliber rifle for FREE!????

Like;
https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/176403

https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsupers...ntPage/3/kword/Thompson Center Encore barrels

OR go Ruger;
https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/116012

https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/116011

I have an Encore, with 3 different barrels, & I DO love them all,,,,, but I still wonder WHY I did it.
lol,,,, if I went the other way, separate guns, I could of bought so many more. (guns & Calibers)

Like, I was just shopping around for another TC barrel too,,,,,, for Ohio deer.
BUT, after searching through all of the TC prices, I caved in & just picked up the Ruger Bushmaster for under $400. That's OTD
I'm old,,,, & with a bunch of grandkids growing up,,,, it will be a lot easier handing down those individual rifles, than a slew of barrels!?
No-Brainer there ;>)


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I get the idea of buying the separate gun in each caliber! But each rifle takes up a heck of a lot more space in the safe then the barrels do. I went to two shows in the last few weeks. Warren and Medina. Found individual barrels $175-$225 range used and around $250 with a scope. These were from the common folk sellers. The collectors want an arm and a leg. But you are right 22 pistol $250. .22 barrel $200 the pistol as at least a resale ability where the barrel has a limited market


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Good point guys and great leads to consider. Making me think about it more


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Google Ed’s Contenders online he has a boat load of TC stuff, he is located in Missouri if I remember right, he is GTG I have dealt with him a few times.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I’ll check it out thanks! Found a guy in WV with 10 barrels for $1500 reached out to him and waiting to hear back


----------

